# Capacity of B584 year 1999 fresh water tank



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone know the capacity of my Fiat based, bar version 1999 Hymer B584? The instruction manual just says between 100 and 150 litres depending on model. I want to know for gross weight purposes, and there is quite a difference between those two extremes!
David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Howlinwolf said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the capacity of my Fiat based, bar version 1999 Hymer B584? The instruction manual just says between 100 and 150 litres depending on model. I want to know for gross weight purposes, and there is quite a difference between those two extremes!
> David


Easy answer, empty it and then fill it up with a measured container, ie a watering can or use a 25 litre container.

Peter


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Mine holds 140 ltrs

Keith


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

I have a copy of the 1999 brochure and it lists the 584 as 140ltrs


----------

